
What is Docker? - amorsly
http://www.solidstategroup.com/newspost/5673385510043648/what-is-docker
======
CssPaulrowlyk
Docker is amazing! I like Docker soo much. Right now, I do most of my dev work
outside Docker, because I don't want to rebuild the image every time I change
a file.

Docker is right way!

